# Power Led leuchtet, Pc springt nicht an.



## xN1c0 (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Hardware- Freunde 

Ich habe ein kleines Problemchen und wollte hier mal um eure Hilfe bitten.
Und zwar habe ich Heute meinem Bruder seine alte Hardware in sein neues Gehäuse (ein NZXT Hades) umgebaut.

Das Problem ist nun, dass zwar die Power- LED vom Mainboard leuchtet,
dies aber das einzige ist was passiert wenn man versucht den PC zu starten. Kein Lüfter läuft an, kein Piepsen und sonst auch nichts...

Ich habe folgendes schon probiert, ohne Erfolg:
-Alle Kabel, sowohl vom NT als auch vom I/0 Panel auf richtigen Sitz überprüft

-Alle NT Kabel raus und wieder rein.

-BIOS- Batterie für einige Minuten entnehmen und wieder einbauen

Die Hardware:

Intel Core2Quad Q9550
Asus P5QLD-PRO
Powercolor HD 6870 PCS+
4GB DDR2 800 Ram von ADATA
Samsung HD 502 HJ 500 gb
Corsair 550 VX

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass Ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt, denn Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2010)

Der 4 pol. P 4 Stecker ist auch dran? Wird gerne mal vergessen. Stecker auf dem I / O Panel auch richt herum drauf, alle Steckkarten richtig drin und eingerastet? Hat das Board einen Beeper / Speaker oder ist der Stecker dafür drauf? Wenn du nur die Batterie entfernt hattest kann es mitunter nicht reichen, da die Elkos ja meist noch geladen sind, entweder gibt es einen Jumper ( schaue mal Clear_Cmos im Handbuch ) oder entferne die Batterie nach dem der Stecker vom NT getrennt wurde und betätige den Powerknopf ein paar mal


----------



## Windows0.1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ist  Der Knopf kaputt Oder Das Kabel schau mal nach


----------



## xN1c0 (25. Dezember 2010)

Danke erstmal ihr zwei 

Also das 4 Pol Kabel ist drin und der I/0 Stecker richtigrum...
An den Kabeln kann Ich keine Schäden erkennen. Woran seh ich ob der Power Knopf kaputt sein könnte? So rein optisch siehts aber aus als ob ein Kontakt hergestellt wird.

PS: der Speaker ist drauf, will anscheinend aber nicht mit mir reden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2010)

Das müßte man mal testen indem man den Pfostenstecker mittels eines Schraubendrehers oder ähnlichem überbrückt. Man könnte den Taster auch aus dem alten Gehäuse ausbauen


----------



## PCTom (25. Dezember 2010)

CPU Lüfter sitzt richtig ??? Anpressdruck


----------



## xN1c0 (25. Dezember 2010)

@ Dr Bakterius
    Ok ich versuch das gleich mal

@ PCTom 
    Jop, war auch ein echter Kampf mit diesen Drecks Push Pins ....


----------



## Windows0.1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Sitzt Die Graka richtig?


----------



## PCTom (26. Dezember 2010)

xN1c0 schrieb:


> @ Dr Bakterius
> Ok ich versuch das gleich mal
> 
> @ PCTom
> Jop, war auch ein echter Kampf mit diesen Drecks Push Pins ....



owohl ich auch auf den Knopf tippe einfach mal überbrücken

bei der Graka müsste sich aber der Speaker melden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2010)

> Jop, war auch ein echter Kampf mit diesen Drecks Push Pins


Dann verbaue das mal auf einem Gigabyte X 38 und dem Xigmatek HDT 1283 / 1284, das ist Quälerei. Selbst wenn de rKühler nicht richtig sitzen sollte würde der Rechner trotzdem noch anspringen ( hatte so etwas schon öfter mal erleben dürfen )


----------



## PCTom (26. Dezember 2010)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann verbaue das mal auf einem Gigabyte X 38 und dem Xigmatek HDT 1283 / 1284, das ist Quälerei. Selbst wenn de rKühler nicht richtig sitzen sollte würde der Rechner trotzdem noch anspringen ( hatte so etwas schon öfter mal erleben dürfen )



war zwar selten aber wenn vom sockel der druck nicht reicht und der lüfter nicht sitzt kann es passieren das nichts passiert


----------



## Windows0.1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Fass mal dein Netzteil an ob es warm ist und Fals möglich Probier ein Anderes


----------



## xN1c0 (26. Dezember 2010)

Ok Leute Problem Gelöst  
Der Tag ist gerettet
Es war wirklich der Knopf... mit dem andern is gestartet
ein fettes DANKE nochmal an euch alle

aber eine kleine Frage hätt ich noch :
kann Ich das iwie Reparieren oder sollte ich das Gehäuse einschicken ( Ich hab auch gemerkt, dass einer der Lüfter an seinem Gehäuse schleift oder lieber nen neuen Lüfter kaufen und nen gescheiten Kühler ohne Push Pins dazu? )


----------



## Windows0.1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Tausch dass gehäuse um Is ja garantie drauf


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2010)

Entweder das Gehäuse tauschen, oder man setzt sich mit dem Händler ode rHersteller auseinander und läßt sich den Knopf als Ersatzteil zukommen


----------



## PCTom (26. Dezember 2010)

auf jeden fall garantie


----------



## xN1c0 (26. Dezember 2010)

Ok dann geht das Case morgen retoure...
Wenn wir schon dabei sind, könnt ihr mir vllt nen Cpu-Kühler für Sockel 775 ohne Push Pins empfehlen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2010)

Schaue dir mal den Scythe Mugen II Rev.B oder den EKL Alpenföhn Brocken / Groß Klockner mal an


----------

